# No sale en el modo ahorro de energía del PC



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola:

Tengo un PC que se me apagó de la nada, al encenderlo de  nuevo aparece la pantalla en negro. Oigo el disco duro, no muestra  códigos POST, pantalla negra, el ventilador del microprocesador gira.  ¿Qué puede ser el fallo?

He cambiado la fuente conmutada nueva, hace lo mismo. Funciona, enciende el PC y lo apaga, pero se ve todo negro.

Me falta probar otra tarjeta gráfica para seguir descartando fallos.

Sospecho  que es la placa base. Un Pentium IV de un amigo vi verca del  microprocesador FET quemados y no arranca. En mi caso no lo tiene y  arranca el PC.

No encuentro nada quemado, he mirado a ojo por ojo y con luz. No tiene condensadores reventados o inflados.







Características:
- Microprocesador: Q6600 2.800 MHz (Quad Core).
- 6 GB de RAM.
- 1 TB de disco duro.
- Placa base GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L Rev: 2.0.

Aquí hay un manual por si acaso.

En la pantalla aparece a veces el mensaje directo del monitor que pone:

Modo de ahorro de energía.

No  hay manera de salir de ahí. Quiero al menos que se quite ese modo, por  eso creo que era la fuente y comprobñe con varias diferentes y ocurre lo  mismo. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Un saludo.


----------



## josemaX (Ago 25, 2012)

El mensaje de modo de ahorro de energía es del monitor, que entra en el porque no tiene señalización desde la tarjeta de video del PC.

Si hace el pitido de arranque, todo está mas o menos bien y casi seguro sea la tarjeta de video. Si no hace el pitido, puedes probar quitar otros periféricos, memoria, etc para ver si "reacciona". Una serie de pitidos por quitarle la memoria al arrancar, sería indicación de que "algo" aún funciona.


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2012)

Cuando hay un problema con una placa de ordenador de base, se debe probar con todos los periféricos desconectados (Dico duro, lectores y todas las tarjetas que no sean la propia gráfica)

Sólo con placa, procesador, memoria y gráfica: Si oyes que pita una vez, es que la placa arranca, es éste caso, el siguiente paso es cambiar la gráfica por otra cualquiera que tenga el mismo bus, que sepamos que funciona y volver a probar.

Si tienes FET quemados, puede que sean de alimentación de gráfica y por mucho que la cambies, nunca te irá, aunque te debería de reportar pitidos de GPU no disponible, pero no siempre lo hacen. Descarto que sean de alimentación de procesador porque mencionas que oyes como rasca el disco duro.

Sube fotos de la zona de FETs quemados y veremos.
*
Edito*: Perdón, la placa con FETs quemados es la de tu amigo, según entiendo. En éste caso, cambia la tarjeta gráfica y comenta resultados. Comprueba que no hay pines "pisados" en el conector del cable del monitor. Comprueba la posibilidad de contactos quemados en el "slot" de gráfica, que debe ser un puerto PCI Express

_*"He cambiado la fuente conmutada nueva, hace lo mismo. Funciona, enciende el PC y lo apaga, pero se ve todo negro."*  ...   _¿Quieres decir que se enciende y se apaga al instante?

¿Con o sin gráfica?

Saludos.





josemaX dijo:


> Una serie de pitidos por quitarle la memoria al arrancar, sería indicación de que "algo" aún funciona.



También es una una buena forma de descartar factores. Series de tres pitidos.





Meta dijo:


> No encuentro nada quemado, ...



Eso es que no hay nada quemado *por fuera*


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

Buenas campeones:

He arrancado el PC sin tarjeta gráfica, memoria RAM y sin disco duro. Ocurre lo mismo. Luego le puse un módulo de RAM en cada ranura haber que pasa, lo mismo de siempre. No pita. Tampoco se oye el windows a iniciar en los altavoces.

Revisando el zumbador, no funciona. Lo he cambiado por otro. Son de 5V.





Tenga toda la RAM, un módulo, con y sin tarjeta gráfica haciendo pruebas de todo tipo, el pitido del zumbador es constante. No para de pitar. Todo el rato Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, sin ningún tipo de pausa. Parece muy grabe el error.

Siempre hago pruebas isn el ratón ni teclado para que lo sepan.

Un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2012)

prueba sin el conector de la fuente de poder   de 4 pines 
el que tienen solo cables negros y amarillos

si el ventilador del cpu gira


----------



## josemaX (Ago 25, 2012)

Si buscas en google Gigabyte continuous beep verás que te llevan siempre a uno de estos 3 casos:

* Fallo de alimentación
* Fallo de memoria
* Fallo de configuración BIOS (resetear). Ojo. cuando cierres el jumper de CLEAR CMOS NO TENGAS EL ORDENADOR conectado a la red eléctrica (por hacer esto una vez sin desconectar, vi como se quemaba una placa (vamos, que vi la llama por una pista))


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

josemaX dijo:


> Si buscas en google Gigabyte continuous beep verás que te llevan siempre a uno de estos 3 casos:
> 
> * Fallo de alimentación
> * Fallo de memoria
> * Fallo de configuración BIOS (resetear). Ojo. cuando cierres el jumper de CLEAR CMOS NO TENGAS EL ORDENADOR conectado a la red eléctrica (por hacer esto una vez sin desconectar, vi como se quemaba una placa (vamos, que vi la llama por una pista))



Leí que podía ser 
* Fallo de alimentación

Fallo de memoria no lo creo, si te refieres a la RAM, he probado módulo por módulo y ranuras, sigue igual.

Lo del Jumper, lo he intentado, por cierto, también con el PC encendido y no se me ha quemado. Si acaso será ahora. Si dejo puesto el Jumper, simplemente no enciende el equipo. Antes sin tocar el Jumper pasaba lo mismo.

Hice el truco de quitar el conector de 4 contactos, dos negros y dos amarillos.





http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/conectores.htm

Un saludo.


----------



## nocta (Ago 25, 2012)

Grave este error? Grave son otras cosas maestro. Si no te funciona, se compra otro y punto.

Yo que vos haría un reset del CMOS e iniciaría la PC con otra RAM que estés seguro que funcione y una placa de video (tarjeta gráfica) que no sea la onboard. Acordate de probar la RAM en diferentes módulos.

Sin el pin de los 12v no va a arrancar nunca dado que eso le da el voltaje al procesador.


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hice el truco de quitar el conector de 4 contactos, dos negros y dos amarillos.
> http://www.tqm.com.uy/imagenes/ATX12V-PC.gif
> 
> http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/conectores.htm
> ...



y que paso giro el ventlador del cpu al encenderla

si es asi solo qedn 2 posibles fallas



nocta dijo:


> Sin el pin de los 12v no va a arrancar nunca dado que eso le da el voltaje al procesador.



claro que no la idea no es que   arranque 
es solo una prueba para determinar el sector del problema
claro que no va arranacar  solo  una prueba


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola de nuevo campeones:

He probado cada RAM y módulo, con y sin el conector del procesador, cables negros y amarillos. El ventilador gira siempre hagan lo que le hagan. El Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii es constante como siempre.

La fuente que uso son dos para ahcer pruebas, el de 300W y el otro de 370W. El otro que tenía no recuerdo bien, creo que era de 420W, de los apagones de la luz se estropeó y me dieronuno de 300W.

Por lo visto hay que poner un SAI com mínimo.






Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, sin ningún tipo de pausa. Parece muy grabe el error.



Pitidos largos y repetitivos = Error de memoria. No hay vuelta de hoja.
Pitido sin pausa = Error del Bios. Actualiza el Bios por USB si puedes.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

Buenas:

No puedo ver nada en la pantalla, ninguna letra blanca de fondo negro.

En resumen, hay que comprar otro PC nuevo, se acabó lo que se daba.

Saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> No puedo ver nada en la pantalla, ninguna letra blanca de fondo negro.
> 
> ...


, 

Es posible. Yo he revivido placas actualizando el Bios por USB. Se conecta el pincho con el programa flash, se mantiene presionada una serie de teclas a la vez que se arranca la placa, y ... Comienza a actualizar desde USB.

¿La combinación de teclas? ... Depende de cada placa y fabricante.

¿El programa flash? ... El que corresponda a ésa versión de placa (Consultar página de fabricante, sección downloads). No funciona siempre, ya que a veces no es ése el problema. Pero prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## crei (Sep 1, 2012)

ya intentastes quitando la bateria de la memoria de la tarjeta madre?, a mi me habia pasado en una maquina que tengo y le quite la bateria y me puse tratar al bios (sin bateria) y curiosamente entraba se le quitaba quedarse en negro, pero tambien revisa unos iodos que tiene la maquina son los que envian la señar al monitor, si uno de los iodos no funciona no yega la energia que manda la señar al monitor


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola:

He hecho de todo, comprobé que la tarjeta gráfica está bien. Hice lo del reloj y nada. Total, al final compré una placa nueva por 50€. Esta placa no es gran cosa pero el PC me funciona de maravilla. Antes usaba 6 GB de RAM, ahora uso 4GB que es lo que me cabrea. Al menos funciona.

Un saludo.


----------



## morta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola Meta, la verdad que es muy raro que una gigabyte se muera asi de repente, tenias overclockeado el micro?.
Segun los datos la placa tiene dual BIOS por lo que solo deberias restaurar desde el anterior y listo si fuera eso. Tendrias que conseguir una tarjeta POST para ver en que codigo se planta el arranque.


----------



## Meta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola:

El GigaByte también se rompe de repente, la electrónica es así de caprichoza, si te toca te toca.
Lo he intentado todo.
Ahora me entero que tiene doble BIOS esa placa.

Compré una placa sencilla pero funciona, luego le aumenté más RAM, 8 GB en total. He visto placas de 16GB y 32GB. ¿Y esas cantidades de RAM? ME sorprende, 8 GB me parece mucho y estoy contento por si el futuro se queda corto.





http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41C-GS/index.es.asp

Vendí las DDR2 que tenía y ahora uso las DDR3 algo más rápidas. No se puede usar las DDR2 y DDR3 juntas para tener 16GB, pero si una o otra aunque instale todo, pero debes tocar un jumper para que funcione bien la DDR3.

Las tarjeta POST no se si harán falta realmeten, a nadie se las veo instalada.





Saludo.


----------



## morta (Sep 17, 2012)

es que no hace falta dejarla instalada, la tarjeta post se usa nomas para ver en que codigo exadecimal se detiene el BIOS, por que te dice donde buscar la falla, si es el clock de la mother, si es el chipset, etc etc.
Si vas a hacer el gasto conviene una que tenga pci y mini pci para diagnosticar mother de notebooks y netbooks.

Revisaste los mosfet de la alimentacion del micro? y unos fusibles que parecen una resistencia pero solo tienen una banda negra marcada que no esten abiertos?


----------



## Meta (Sep 18, 2012)

La verdad es que no. Lo más gracioso, que  rompí la placa base en cachitos y la tiré, solo me quedé con los disipadores hasta del chipset.

Matando el perro se acaba la rabia.


----------

